# should I begin to teach my son the 2 Part Inventions?



## chrisblodgett

he's been taking for about 2 years. He's heard me play alot of Bach including some of WTC I &II and the Goldberg Variations and he likes it. Or should I start with some of the easy Preludes?


----------



## Webernite

The Preludes are easier to make sound good. He might find them more immediately rewarding. On the other hand, the two-part inventions are more clearly intended for beginners.


----------

